# My clowder of cats posing for the camera



## Nerina (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, I looked up that the term for a group of cats is a clowder...LOL. Anyway my four legged companions are very special to me and I love photography and they make wonderful subjects. My tabby is particularly fond of posing so I tend to have more pics of her than the others...she is quite a diva.

I will post photos of them in the order which they joined my family.

First up is Ember...my first girl who is currently in a lot of pain and is having trouble walking. I posted about this in another thread but wanted to share more about her and my other kitties with you all.

Ember is very independent, sassy, a bit grouchy, but super friendly with guests visiting our home. She thinks she is a person, not a cat, and LOVES to pose for me and the camera. Very mischievous and extremely smart...loves to find ways to get into trouble. I sometimes can look into her eyes and see her plotting something. Whenever the food bowl is low she makes sure to find me or my husband and pat us with her paw to let us know it needs to be filled up. Either that or she starts tormenting the other cats (so naughty!). 

I've had her since she was a kitten who was lost in an apartment parking lot and was way to small to be away from her mom and litter mates. I adopted her before my brother-in-law could take her to the pound. I love her so much and can only hope and pray she gets better soon.




























What a tongue!



















Clean that foot!










Oh it tasted bad!




























Lizard!














































Squirrel!!










Bleck!










But I don't wanna go back yet!




























Some B&W

What a big teddy bear she is!










Sweet Mama's girl




















My favorite pic of her...not sure why but it is.










Next up my other girl.

Nerina~


----------



## Nerina (Nov 15, 2005)

*Next up...LG*

Next up is my torti whom I adopted about 4 months after Ember as a companion. They aren't big fans of each other these days, but they were closer when they were both still babies. 

I originally named my torti Cinder (Ember & Cinder..haha) but she ended up being called Little Girl because she is so small! For the first few years she was only 6 lbs fully grown!! Now she is 8.5 lbs so is still small.

LG is very dainty...LOL. Dainty eating and walking. Doesn't want anyone seeing her in the litter box. Not a fan of guests or strangers as she pretty much is attached to me like glue. We have a very close bond and she is my little shadow. If I am sad she knows it and is a quiet comfort in my lap or cuddling next to me. I love how much she loves me and I pretty sure she knows I am crazy about her too.

So here she during those off moments she let me photograph her. Normally she ducks her head away from the lens, flash or no flash she doesn't want to model for a living. LOL





































This is my cat perch not yours!










And now she is princess...










Heater meet Little Girl....Little Girl meet...oh nevermind you're asleep










Lizard!



















Sun lover this one...










A rare sisterly sniff










I love this one of her....



















Next up the boys...

Nerina~


----------



## Nerina (Nov 15, 2005)

*The boys!*

Next up is Snaggle...fully named Snaggle Tooth as his teeth and lips are always getting stuck on each other. We generally call him Snaggle though.

Snaggle is a curmudgeonly old man who is desperately in love with my hubby. He was a neighborhood stray that showed up one day for the catnip I was growing outside. I ended up finding out most of the neighbors on my street were caring for him. He ended up needing several vet visits and after a late night attack from another cat we decided he needed a safe permanent home.

It's a good thing we did too...he ended up having a bad hyperthroid problem and is on meds for it. His back hips are also very bad with arthritis and hip-dyslasia. Eventually we figured he was deaf also...so outdoor living was not a good idea for him, tomcat or no. 

Though I say he is curmudgeonly he really is a love...so sweet and he made my hubby fall in love with cats. They are very very close and it's one of the sweetest relationships I have had a chance to witness. If only I could find the old man the fountain of youth...he is definitly a senior citizen, we are just not sure how old, and try to convince ourselves he is younger than he looks. :roll:

Anyway...here he is:









































































Group shot with the girls on the orchid tables:





























Last up is Mito (pronounced Me-toe) who is a Hemmingway with big ol' feet. Not sure how old he is but pretty young, five or under. Picked him up at the shelter. The group of cats he was with were going to be put down so I had to take him over all the kittens. No one was really looking at him and I didn't want him put down. Turns out he is a bit crazy and appears he may have been abused as he is really hand shy.

Handsome devil but as coocoo as can be...not sure I have ever heard a cat with so many weird vocal noises but he is talker, hummer, kinda walks around sounding like a car trying to start. He is big boy too! About 15 lbs but is scared of his own shadow. Eventually he is going to need a companion to play with...the girls and Snaggle are too old and set in their way and not overly friendly.

He really doesn't like the camera but I was able to get some shots on a couple different days.

What a face huh?














































Big feet:










Big ol' Yawn:










Hello up there!










That's it...thats the clowder of kitties! LOL

Nerina~


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Oooh, your kitties are all gorgeous - and your pictures are fantastic, very professional looking! 

Some of us are chiming in on your thread about Ember - I am glad to know her name, and yours too! Welcome to you and your clowder .

Fran


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Great photos, some of the best I've ever seen on this site. And your cats are gorgeous.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

very nice pics, and yes poly cats are not normal..


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow! You are a very talented photographer and your cats are very lovely indeed.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

The quality of your pictures is wonderful; wish you were here to do pics of all
my cats! Love your beautiful tortie girl; my tortie is also the petite one of my
bunch.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful kitties!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Your photos are exceptional! I was looking thru Ember and couldn't decide which photo I loved the most. All the picture of your cats are so well done.
They really capture the essence of cats lives and attitudes!
Nice job Nerina!

You should make this one into a card!










Saying prayers your sweet Ember gets better.

I got a lump in my throat reading that Snaggle was deaf and living outside. Amazing he lasted out there. You are such a great cat person for rescuing all these special kitties.:worship


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

wow, absolutely beautiful photos. you really captured some incredible shots. all the kitties are so gorgeous, too. their faces are all so regal. it gives them all so much personality. :-o


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Gorgeous clowder you have. All your cats are so lucky to have you! I love Mito's fang pic


----------



## Nerina (Nov 15, 2005)

Fran said:


> Oooh, your kitties are all gorgeous - and your pictures are fantastic, very professional looking!
> 
> Some of us are chiming in on your thread about Ember - I am glad to know her name, and yours too! Welcome to you and your clowder .
> 
> Fran


Thanks so much for taking time to chat in Embers thread. I have an appointment with the specialist when they open in 8 days. I will probably end up calling them tomorrow with some questions though and see if I can get ahold of my regular vet who has been gone all this past week.



MST99X said:


> Great looking cats and photos!


Thank you! :cat



Greenport ferals said:


> Great photos, some of the best I've ever seen on this site. And your cats are gorgeous.


Awww, I appreciate that. I love taking pics of them. Right now the Little Girl is in my lap watching me type. 



tghsmith said:


> very nice pics, and yes poly cats are not normal..


LOL...by not normal do you mean a little coocoo? I swear this cat comforts himself by just making noise all the time. Chugging along the hallways and rooms cooing and mewing. 



dlowan said:


> Wow! You are a very talented photographer and your cats are very lovely indeed.


I love photography and love my cats so it made for a good combo! :smile:



6cats4me said:


> The quality of your pictures is wonderful; wish you were here to do pics of all my cats! Love your beautiful tortie girl; my tortie is also the petite one of my bunch.


Do you have a pic of your tortie? About how much does she weigh? Wish I could take pics of your kitties too. It can be very rewarding plus you have the picture forever. Caught some really great moments with that camera.



Shenanigans said:


> Beautiful pictures of beautiful kitties!


Thank you Thank you! :catsm



Mitts & Tess said:


> Your photos are exceptional! I was looking thru Ember and couldn't decide which photo I loved the most. All the picture of your cats are so well done.
> They really capture the essence of cats lives and attitudes!
> Nice job Nerina!
> 
> ...


I have a hard time picking a favorite with Ember too. It wasn't until I got that camera several years ago that I found out what a camera diva she was. She always looks right into the lens when I call her name. Gives me such serious and silly faces. I have hundreds of photos of her but picked some of my favorites so your browsers wouldn't crash.  LOL

Thank you for praying for her too...she needs it. Hasn't gotten up today but has been going potty which is a huge relief for me...and her too I am sure.

Snaggle may have not been completely deaf when we first got him, but after slamming some pots and pans together behind him a few years ago my hubby and I realized he couldn't hear a thing. It explained why he was jumping up and yelling whenever we approached him when he wasn't looking. Had to have about 6 of his teeth removed too...as he has dental problems all well. Poor old boy is just riddled with health issues and we would love to get him radioiodine therapy if someone opened up a place closer by to do it. Don't want to traumatize him with a long car ride at his age.

He was a tough tomcat but he was getting old and all those health problems were a recipe for disaster. I know one of my neighbors really wanted him too but when he was attacked that night it was now or never as he was realy hurt, and since my neighbor wasn't ready for an indoor cat I made the decision. One of the best decisions I ever made. We love him...stinky breath and all. 



maggie23 said:


> wow, absolutely beautiful photos. you really captured some incredible shots. all the kitties are so gorgeous, too. their faces are all so regal. it gives them all so much personality. :-o


They all have very distinct personalities and with some time and patience you can really capture that in the picture. The trick is to avoid using a a flash if possible...they hate it...I am not fond of it either. Sunlight is the best to photograph with too. I take them out for photo sessions when the weather is nice, or on the porch which gets good light too.

Glad you like the pictures!



kittywitty said:


> Gorgeous clowder you have. All your cats are so lucky to have you! I love Mito's fang pic


I have all kinda of silly yawning and tongue pics...those are always fun to capture. Mito needs another photo session but he can be very hard to get to cooperate. If I ply him with treats he might let me. 

Soon as Ember is better (fingers crossed) I want to take more pics with her as she really enjoys the attention.

Nerina~


----------

